# More Cattleya Hybrids



## Candace (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been very busy but was able to get some more pics today. The cattleyas are exploding in my g.h. 

Here's C. Margaret Degenhardt 'Saturn' blooming on 2 spikes. It's got 3 spikes in sheath coming that should be opening in a few weeks. It would have really been spectacular with all 5 spikes blooming at once. And a full plant shot to show how big these standard catts can get. It's outgrowing an 8" pot.











This is Lc. Chiou Jye Chen 'Kitten Face'. It's probably the floppiest, floofiest, cattleya I own. I love the coloration, but don't like the shape and substance. Kind of wild colors.





And last is Blc. Hwa Yuan Grace 'Hawaii' blooming for the first time. The shape isn't perfect this time but I like the colors. I've also stuck in a photo of the same cross, but different clone of 'Cat King' to compare it to.





Here's Cat King:





Thanks for looking


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 16, 2008)

:clap: I love their floofiness! :clap: Gorgeous blooms all of them.


----------



## nikv (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful!!! I love 'em! The flares on the petals are so pretty! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 16, 2008)

GReat blooms, stunning colours!!!!!


----------



## neo-guy (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice splash petal catts!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 16, 2008)

Beautiful Candace!!


Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2008)

Very pretty!!! I like them all, esp. Madame Degenhardt  !!!! Jean


----------



## swamprad (Nov 17, 2008)

As always, the catts are outstanding. That's one of the reasons I want to build a greenhouse, so I can have room for more standard catts.


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, these babies can become monsters. Especially when you don't divide them. I tend to not divide them as I like the look of 3 or more spikes in bloom at once. It's especially fun when you have one of these monsters hanging in semi hydro (VERY heavy) fall down on you in the g.h. One thing I've noticed is I'm not buying catts. like I used to. The asian clones on the market, with the virus concerns have really turned me off. And the big U.S. breeders have either retired or closed shop. Luckily, Fred Clarke is doing some nice bifoliate breeding. And I'll have my own crosses home from the lab soon enough. Absolutely no g.h. #3 though!!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2008)

What a funny image! :rollhappy: 


Candace said:


> I've been very busy but was able to get some more pics today. _The cattleyas are exploding in my g.h. _


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2008)

Candace said:


> ..... Absolutely no g.h. #3 though!!



Attention Candace, you are still young and will have a lot of time and arguments to decide differently    !!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2008)

I should say, no g.h. #3 on this property.:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2008)

You have gorgeous catts, Candace.


----------



## Candace (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks a lot Dot!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 18, 2008)

Excllent !!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

Candace said:


> The cattleyas are exploding in my g.h.



Could you depict this with a picture from the inside of the gh??? If it is possible...!!? Thanks...


----------



## Candace (Nov 19, 2008)

I try to bring as many blooming catts as I can into the house to enjoy them. Especially since they only last 2-3 weeks or so, generally. So, even though they start out in the g.h. they usually end up inside.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm pretty much floof-free, but maybe I shouldn't be--there's no way one could be depressed looking at those faces and colors, and you sure do grow them well.


----------



## Hera (Nov 19, 2008)

You have a stunning collection of catts. Keeps renewing my interest in them. I have tried one of mine in s/h and I am thrilled with the results. I can't wait untill spring to convert the rest. Thanks for the pics. I've enjoyed them all.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 19, 2008)

Lovely colors! Definite dowiana hybrids!

:clap:


----------

